# NEW to charting temps. Confused!?!



## ttc11

Hi ladies. I'm new to charting. Figured why not add another thing to the pot to dwell on. :haha:

I go to bed around 12am. I normally get up at 8am, set my alarm. But there are lots of times when I get up around 4ish to go pee (been drinking lots of water lately due to past UTIs). I go back to bed, but still chart at 8am, because I don't want to chart at different times. 

Is this wrong? :dohh: I read where you're supposed to chart before you even get out of bed. At first thought it'd be just fine if I go back to bed for 2+hrs. Should I set my alarm for 4am every morning to be sure? Humpf. Please help. :shrug: Thank you!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Nope as long as you've went back and rested for 3 hours it's fine to take the temp at 08:00, no need to set alarm for 04:00


----------



## ttc11

thank you! :hugs: I know my hubby wouldn't be too happy with the 3 or 4am alarm. :haha:


----------



## googly

I know some places say to take it ideally before you get out of bed, but personally I think as long as you're consistent as possible, that's the main thing... e.g. my alarm goes off at 5.45am every day, I get up immediately and stumble my way to the bathroom next door, sit down and take my temp then... so I'm up, which may affect it a *smidge*... but it's the same smidge every day.

On the rare occasion I don't do the same time, I use the adjustment formula some recommend, which is +/- 0.05 for every half hours difference. 

My chart is a bit crazy this cycle due to clomid and a cold, but usually it's very stable from doing it this way.


----------



## NorthStar

ttc11 said:


> thank you! :hugs: I know my hubby wouldn't be too happy with the 3 or 4am alarm. :haha:

LOL no need to go to those extremes:wacko:, I'm a big water drinker so I often get up for a quick pee in the night, no huge dramas with doing that.


----------



## Desperado167

God I didn't realise that as I am usually dying to pee in the middle of the nite and I just force myself to sleep :dohh:It' s my first month temping too ,good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Well the way I do it, if I'm peeing after 6am then I temp and adjust the temp using this
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

If it's before 6 I go back to bed and back to sleep and temp when my alarm goes off at 7.30.


----------



## StarSign

I wound up having to do a couple of adjustments myself. What you can do for sanity's sake is take that temp when you go wee, then go back to sleep. Compare that 4a temp using the adjuster to the real temp you take when you wake and assure yourself that you're being pretty accurate. ;)


----------



## NorthStar

That's a good point, you can do 2 temps, only thing is I find it hard sometimes to get back to sleep once I've stuffed around with BBT and android charting app.

But yeah charting should not become your sole goal in life, you're allowed to go to the toilet LOL.


----------



## StarSign

NorthStar said:


> That's a good point, you can do 2 temps, only thing is I find it hard sometimes to get back to sleep once I've stuffed around with BBT and android charting app.
> 
> But yeah charting should not become your sole goal in life, you're allowed to go to the toilet LOL.

True, lol. Or just jot it on a piece of paper and fool with the app later.:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

they should have some kind of degree in temping (pardon the pun)!!! It can get very confusing at times esp when one website FF is saying i've ovulated and the other CTP is saying i haven't. But i'm going with FF because it's a site i trust. As for getting up during the night i do this a lot and with the children as well. I tend to set my alarm for 3.00am now and then i know i've had at least 4 hours sleep and not have to worry about going to see to the children. Good luck x


----------



## RNTTC2011

I'm glad I saw this thread. I just started temping yesterday for CD1. I thought it would be a good idea to temp around the time I wake up for work, but now I am thinking that I should do it later since I only work 3 days a week. Should I just use the adjuster? I also get up at least once a night to pee and get a drink of water. I'm not sure that if I temp at 6am every morning that I will have that 3-4 hour sleep window. Any suggestions?


----------



## NorthStar

I would say yes use the adjuster, on the mornings you sleep in, to adjust back to the alarm time on working mornings, that's what I do. I sometimes get up and pee and unless it's close to my getting up time I just go back to bed and temp at my usual time, my bathroom is about 10 steps from my bed so I'm not exerting myself LOL, so I think it's fine to get up and pee and go back to bed for a couple of hours then temp.


----------



## ttc11

Thanks for advice, ladies! So far so good. Even though the temp charting told me I could of ovulated on CD10 cuz my temp shot up for 4 days straight... but OPKs told me I ovulated around CD15 and next day it shot up again. So I don't know.

1st time charting is most confusing because you're looking at something you don't really understand. Hopefully I won't have to chart too long (FX), but it is interesting to see what you're body is doing throughout the month. Does suck to remember to temp every morning at same time. I've even had dreams about missing the time and screwing it up. haha.


----------



## canuckgirl

Hi ladies! I am considering starting to chart my bbt too. I started acupuncture treatments and she suggested I start doing the bbt chart so she can get a better idea of when I ovulate, and adjust the treatments accordingly. But....my question is this... Does clomid affect the "normal" bbt? Can you get accurate charts when you bbt on clomid?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## NorthStar

Hmm, quite a few ladies who chart have also taken Clomid, maybe it's worth doing a Clomid thread search on that one? My feeling is yes you can still get an accurate chart and measure on whilst on Clomid.


----------



## ttc11

Ovulation confusion. According to my temps, possible ovulation was CD11. But according to my OPKs possible ovulation was CD 16. This is my first chart, so I can't follow patterns yet. Just wondering if anyone had any ideas? :flower:

I attached a screen capture of my chart.
 



Attached Files:







chart capture.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dachsundmom

When, roughly, do you normally OV and how long is your LP?


----------



## ttc11

Well my OPKs have all shown positives around the same time... CD 15-17. In the past my docs have told me that sometimes the OPKs can be wrong, that I should start charting. But that was months ago. oops. I would just do the test strips in the past, but since we've been trying for a year, I was thinking maybe I'm actually ovulating earlier than I thought?


----------



## ttc11

Yum... watermelon and vodka. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I agree with CTP.


----------



## ttc11

Also, my CM isn't ideal around the positive OPKs. So it's hard to determine from that.


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have PCOS?


----------



## ttc11

Not that I know of.


----------



## dachsundmom

Here's a stupid thought, but I use FF and CTP...you might consider getting the free FF account and putting your temps in now and see where it draws the x-hairs.


----------



## ttc11

That's a good idea. Don't know why I didn't think of that. ha. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

ttc11 said:


> Ovulation confusion. According to my temps, possible ovulation was CD11. But according to my OPKs possible ovulation was CD 16. This is my first chart, so I can't follow patterns yet. Just wondering if anyone had any ideas? :flower:
> 
> I attached a screen capture of my chart.

It looks like OD was CD15 to me....:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

ttc11 said:


> Also, my CM isn't ideal around the positive OPKs. So it's hard to determine from that.

I really think some women cannot rely on CM...I can't....I was wet and watery yesterday @ 10 dpo!


----------



## StarSign

Indigo77 said:


> ttc11 said:
> 
> 
> Also, my CM isn't ideal around the positive OPKs. So it's hard to determine from that.
> 
> I really think some women cannot rely on CM...I can't....I was wet and watery yesterday @ 10 dpo!Click to expand...

I agree.
I have had watery CM every day since the C2P Ov this cycle!:wacko:


----------



## googly

canuckgirl said:


> Hi ladies! I am considering starting to chart my bbt too. I started acupuncture treatments and she suggested I start doing the bbt chart so she can get a better idea of when I ovulate, and adjust the treatments accordingly. But....my question is this... Does clomid affect the "normal" bbt? Can you get accurate charts when you bbt on clomid?
> 
> Thanks for any info.

This is my first month on Clomid and I don't think it's affected my BBT at all... posssibly a little bit choppier. 

My average pre-ov temp has been gradually rising with each cycle, but that should be due to acupuncture (was specifically what she was trying to do).

So yeah, haven't really noticed any difference that I would attribute to Clomid.


----------



## canuckgirl

thanks for the clomid/bbt info ladies. i think i will give it a try next cycle. what do you chart on? are there free charts online somewhere? sorry, but this part of it is new to me.

thanks


----------



## StarSign

www.fertilityfriend.com


----------



## ttc11

Fertility Friend says CD15. But having more than 1 chart probably works best to determine, anyhoo. Also did countdowntopregnancy.com

And I'm using an app on my android. OvuView. Started that mths ago, just not the charting part.

I don't know anything about clomid. We're just doing the over-the-counter voodoo right now. :haha: Voodoo is right... lots of chicken feet hanging from the kitchen. SOOO only kidding...:wacko::wacko::wacko: That's gross.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I've heard that pigs' feet work better! :haha::haha:


----------



## ttc11

That's why the chicken wasn't working for me. :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

ttc11 said:


> That's why the chicken wasn't working for me. :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

You need the vodka and watermelon, lol.


----------



## ttc11

Ok, all the pigs in the area should run as fast as they can, now... :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

If anyone is stalking and loves pigs, you'd better run fast! :happydance:


----------



## ttc11

well you live in the midwest, (my hometown is a suburb of chicago), and now I live in Washington... there's lots of pigs in both our areas.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hell, I can buy the feet at the grocery if it comes down to it, lol


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Hell, I can buy the feet at the grocery if it comes down to it, lol

Really? 

Picture, please!


----------



## dachsundmom

I will run to Kroger tomorrow and get you a pic!


----------



## Indigo77

:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll get a pic of the pickled ones too if they still have the out at the deli, lol.

At a minimum, they'll have the pickled eggs.


----------



## Indigo77

DH and I went to sit outside on the patio and there was cat puke near his chair.

He had his iPhone with him and asked me if I wanted him to take a picture of it. 

I said, "Yuck! No! Why would I want a picture of cat puke?

He said, "To show the Bump ladies. You show them your pee sticks, dog poo, dead trees and dog injuries....Why not cat puke?"

:rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I'll get a pic of the pickled ones too if they still have the out at the deli, lol.
> 
> At a minimum, they'll have the pickled eggs.

For reals? :haha: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

For phucking realz! :haha:

The eggs are purple; Idk what they are pickled in, but they are quite popular in these here parts.


----------



## dachsundmom

Did he get the pic?


----------



## Indigo77

"in these here parts". :haha::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Did he get the pic?

Yuck! No! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> "in these here parts". :haha::rofl:

That's how we roll!:haha:


----------



## googly

:rofl: :rofl:

I'll pass on the cat puke pics thanks.....


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Did he get the pic?
> 
> Yuck! No! :haha:Click to expand...

Get one next time, I might need it! :happydance:


----------



## googly

We have a bulemic cat - I see enough of the stuff!!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:
 

> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> "in these here parts". :haha::rofl:
> 
> That's how we roll!:haha:Click to expand...

You mean...."That's how we done roll in these here parts." :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Did he get the pic?
> 
> Yuck! No! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Get one next time, I might need it! :happydance:Click to expand...

To go with the pic we're sending to the SD?:haha::haha::haha:

If it's still there in the morning I will take a pic. We were hoping that rain might wash it away.


----------



## ttc11

I was at the store yesterday and did see the pigs feet. I wasn't thinking of it helping me with fertility voodoo, but I did think of our little furry child, cujo. It came in a pack of 4. Maybe I should get some, 1 for him and the other 3 I can hang for good luck. :winkwink:

I'll pass on the cat puke... my kitties do it enough on the carpet. I can share a photo next time, if you guys are interested. :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Woke up this morning with a feverish mumbling OH had me in a deadlock cuddle, so I think my temp might need discarded today myself, this is what you would call "environmental factors".

My grand father used to love eating pigs trotters, my gran wouldn't cook them for him as they grossed her out so when my parents first got married he would go around to their place and my mum would cook them for him, and stink out their house (apparently they smell like nothing on earth) - my mum reckons she was young and too eager to please her FIL!!


----------



## LancyLass

ttc11 said:


> I've even had dreams about missing the time and screwing it up. haha.

Me too!! But getting less stressed about it as the months roll by... 

Just for clarification on the original question is this thread, this is what FF says: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Same-time-or-three-hours-of-sleep.html

I've experimented with mine and found that generally even if I have less than 3 hours (often have to get up and pee in the early hours) or if I take it at a diff time give or take a couple of hours, it doesn't really make much difference to my chart. It still shows a clear rise for ov - which is the important bit about charting. 

And I don't use the temp adjuster because there doesn't seem to be any pattern where my temps are higher the later I get up or lower earlier, often it's the opposite, so I reckon the temp adjuster would make my chart less accurate rather than more! (Personally I don't like the idea of the temp adjuster. Surely its data must be based on an "average" person, but very few of us are average so it could make your data really inaccurate? But, that's just me. I "believe" in facts and empirical data and don't like fiddling around with it! (_Tried to find a smilie for "nerd" but  is the nearest and will have to do!_))


----------



## dachsundmom

There was an original question? LOL


----------



## LancyLass

:haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

I don't get to see cat puke; the dog eats it almost right out of her mouth.


This was your daily morning sickness test. :D


----------



## Indigo77

I tried not adjusting my temps this cycle as an experiment and my chart was a big, hot mess....
So, I went back and adjusted my temps and found I really do need to adjust...


----------



## dachsundmom

I always use the adjuster.


----------



## Indigo77

The cat puke was gone this morning but there is a pile of shit there now. :wacko:

H spent most of her early life alone in a concrete floored dog run. Since L has turned on her, she keeps forgetting to actually pee and poo in the yard, instead. :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry: Poor H!

On another note, DH has been informed that he needs to get parts pics for me when he goes to the grocery this afternoon. :thumbup:

He asked me for his 'man card' back. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl: Is he going to do it?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl: Is he going to do it?

Of course he is...it's N, remember? :haha:


----------



## ttc11

LancyLass said:


> ttc11 said:
> 
> 
> I've even had dreams about missing the time and screwing it up. haha.
> 
> Me too!! But getting less stressed about it as the months roll by...
> 
> Just for clarification on the original question is this thread, this is what FF says: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Same-time-or-three-hours-of-sleep.html
> 
> I've experimented with mine and found that generally even if I have less than 3 hours (often have to get up and pee in the early hours) or if I take it at a diff time give or take a couple of hours, it doesn't really make much difference to my chart. It still shows a clear rise for ov - which is the important bit about charting.
> 
> And I don't use the temp adjuster because there doesn't seem to be any pattern where my temps are higher the later I get up or lower earlier, often it's the opposite, so I reckon the temp adjuster would make my chart less accurate rather than more! (Personally I don't like the idea of the temp adjuster. Surely its data must be based on an "average" person, but very few of us are average so it could make your data really inaccurate? But, that's just me. I "believe" in facts and empirical data and don't like fiddling around with it! (_Tried to find a smilie for "nerd" but  is the nearest and will have to do!_))Click to expand...

I think the dreams are just me. I dream about the craziest stuff. Always had even as a little girl. So unfortunately, anything new I'm doing, I'm going to dream about it. 

I had to use the temp adjuster twice this month, but I didn't see a difference in 'the jump', it was still high after O. But I could see if someone is all over the charts. Just make a note of it, if you use it that day (what the org was, etc.).

Nerd away... :headspin:


----------



## googly

ttc11 said:


> I think the dreams are just me. I dream about the craziest stuff. Always had even as a little girl. So unfortunately, anything new I'm doing, I'm going to dream about it.

You sound like my DH. I wake up and I'm all "wow I had the craziest dream"... he jumps in first and it's always something ridiculous like he was half bionic man, half horse, and he was on some intergalactic mission to invent hypersonic birds when a tyrannosaurus T-rex cat came and chomped his arm off before jumping on its helium-powered motorbike and racing off into a tachyon field worm hole -- or something. Ending with... "and you?" And I'm all "well.... I was at work... and my report was late..........."


----------



## ttc11

googly said:


> ttc11 said:
> 
> 
> I think the dreams are just me. I dream about the craziest stuff. Always had even as a little girl. So unfortunately, anything new I'm doing, I'm going to dream about it.
> 
> You sound like my DH. I wake up and I'm all "wow I had the craziest dream"... he jumps in first and it's always something ridiculous like he was half bionic man, half horse, and he was on some intergalactic mission to invent hypersonic birds when a tyrannosaurus T-rex cat came and chomped his arm off before jumping on its helium-powered motorbike and racing off into a tachyon field worm hole -- or something. Ending with... "and you?" And I'm all "well.... I was at work... and my report was late..........."Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:
My DH is waiting for the morning where I slap him because he was bad in my dream. I used to have dreams where he was cheating, lying or being mean to me. And yes there are days where I'm mad at him and I can't figure out why... :haha:

He rarely remembers his dreams. I unfortunately do. The worse is when I'm dreaming about work - yuck!


----------



## LancyLass

googly said:


> ttc11 said:
> 
> 
> I think the dreams are just me. I dream about the craziest stuff. Always had even as a little girl. So unfortunately, anything new I'm doing, I'm going to dream about it.
> 
> You sound like my DH. I wake up and I'm all "wow I had the craziest dream"... he jumps in first and it's always something ridiculous like he was half bionic man, half horse, and he was on some intergalactic mission to invent hypersonic birds when a tyrannosaurus T-rex cat came and chomped his arm off before jumping on its helium-powered motorbike and racing off into a tachyon field worm hole -- or something. Ending with... "and you?" And I'm all "well.... I was at work... and my report was late..........."Click to expand...

:haha:

I'm a crazy dream person too. DH thinks I'm insane because he never even dreams, let alone has crazy ones.
I'm the same about anything new - it's like my brain has to process it and worry about it and get used to it while it's in sleep mode before it accepts it. I had really disturbed dreams most nights about temp taking for about the first 2 weeks or so, then I got them less frequently - now I just get them occasionally (4 months later). Then it mucks up my chart as I have to note it down as disturbed sleep! Not good really, is it? Stress makes TTC harder!


----------



## ttc11

Stress is definitely a no no during ttc. maybe that's why a lot of women get pregnant while drunk. :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I got DD drunk and on the pill! LOL


----------



## ttc11

wow. Well then bring me some watermelon n vodka! :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yeah, but my eggs were only 23yo eggs at the time, lol


----------



## ttc11

Damn youngins. :haha: 

Then again I used to drink a lot more before I turned 30. So you'd think my eggs should be just fine with an occasional glass or bottle o wine once in while, right? :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

They should be perfect!


----------



## ttc11

My thoughts exactly. Now to let the eggs know.....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll send a text message right now! lol


----------



## LancyLass

I decided to POAS for the first time this morning - and I had disturbed dreams about it all night!


----------



## NorthStar

LancyLass said:


> I decided to POAS for the first time this morning - and I had disturbed dreams about it all night!

LOL not as funny as the one I had earlier this week where I had to check the teeth of a whole barn full of cows I bet.....

POAS is an important rite of passage and all, but you're only 7 DPO so chances of getting a BFP very very low this early.


----------



## LancyLass

NorthStar said:


> LancyLass said:
> 
> 
> I decided to POAS for the first time this morning - and I had disturbed dreams about it all night!
> 
> LOL not as funny as the one I had earlier this week where I had to check the teeth of a whole barn full of cows I bet.....Click to expand...

:haha: No, it wasn't funny at all, one of those stressful, disturbing ones.



NorthStar said:


> POAS is an important rite of passage and all, but you're only 7 DPO so chances of getting a BFP very very low this early.

I know, and it was BFN, which I was expecting, but Mon's enthusiasm for it persuaded me to have a go! Because I have a short LP I've never got far enough to test so decided to do it early just so I could have a go!


----------



## dachsundmom

With a short LP, testing early really isn't a good idea...since implantation is typically 6-10DPO.


----------



## NorthStar

Fair enough too, at least with HPT's you can use FMU and not have to hold the pee, the opk gets very wearing after a while.

What was the dream then so we can analyse it LOL.


----------



## LancyLass

dachsundmom said:


> With a short LP, testing early really isn't a good idea...since implantation is typically 6-10DPO.

Why not? If it's in case of risk of chemical, then I'm prepared for that. I'd like to know if we can even get to that stage - then we might have some idea if the short LP is a problem or not. I'm not the sort of person who will get all excited if I get a BFP. I probably wouldn't believe it until I get to 6 months pg, then I might... possibly... just start to begin to celebrate and plan (hence why I haven't joined in any of the nursery talk on the other thread!!)


----------



## LancyLass

NorthStar said:


> What was the dream then so we can analyse it LOL.

I was staying in a house with my family (Mum, Dad, brothers) and trying to do the test secretly and hide it from them, but people kept interrupting and coming into the rooms where I was leaving the test to develop, so I had to keep doing it because it kept getting left beyond the 10 mins you're supposed to read it. And I wasn't sure if any of them had seen it and worked out what I was doing because they didn't say anything about it but I was sure they must have done... 
You see, not funny or even that wierd, just stressful!!


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah that's not funny at all, it's just pure anxiety.

You need some comic relief lady, have a look at the POAS thread for softcup discussion that'll give you a laugh I hope.


----------



## LancyLass

NorthStar said:


> Yeah that's not funny at all, it's just pure anxiety.
> 
> You need some comic relief lady, have a look at the POAS thread for softcup discussion that'll give you a laugh I hope.

It's alright, most of the threads on here give me comic relief! You ladies make me laugh!


----------



## dachsundmom

All I meant, was if you have say a 9 day LP and you implant on 10DPO, an early test will not pick anything up until your cycle is actually late.


----------



## LancyLass

dachsundmom said:


> All I meant, was if you have say a 9 day LP and you implant on 10DPO, an early test will not pick anything up until your cycle is actually late.

Well I'm hoping maybe my lovely body will choose to implant at the early 6 day end of the scale!! (I take back what I just said about +ve thinking on the other thread - I CAN do it sometimes!)

Well v sensitive tests are supposed to be able to pick up pre-implantation sometimes - that's when you can get a "chemical" or "false positive" - an embryo has started developing and it registers as a +ve on a test but it doesn't implant. That's where short LPs are supposed to be a problem. You might have a fertilised egg, but for some reason your body starts shedding its uterine lining before the egg gets chance to implant. (I'm sure I'm not telling you anything you don't know). 

So my theory is if I test early I might pick up if I had a chemical pregnancy then at least I'd know if the short LP is causing a problem or not. Although I agree it's very unlikely - chances of picking up anything pre-9 days (the longest LP I've had so far) are highly unliikely. :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Lancy, I am the queen of the CP and MMC; I know the process.


----------



## LancyLass

dachsundmom said:


> Lancy, I am the queen of the CP and MMC; I know the process.

:hugs: Sorry to hear that. :hugs:
If you don't mind me asking, what's the earliest DPO you got a +ve result followed by a CP? (If you do mind me asking, tell me to shut up!)


----------



## dachsundmom

LancyLass said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lancy, I am the queen of the CP and MMC; I know the process.
> 
> :hugs: Sorry to hear that. :hugs:
> If you don't mind me asking, what's the earliest DPO you got a +ve result followed by a CP? (If you do mind me asking, tell me to shut up!)Click to expand...

Ask away, lol

8-9DPO. Technically during a CP, you have implantation for a very short time; HCG will not be produced without implantation happening first.


----------



## LancyLass

dachsundmom said:


> Technically during a CP, you have implantation for a very short time; HCG will not be produced without implantation happening first.

Really? Well that buggers up my theory then!
Sometimes I hate the internet, there's a lot of not quite fully correct mis-information out there.


----------



## dachsundmom

Btw, if you are using the early tests that say they detect an HCG of 10...I think they are awful.

The less sensitive tests seem to pick up HCG before those do, lol


----------



## LancyLass

dachsundmom said:


> Btw, if you are using the early tests that say they detect an HCG of 10...I think they are awful.
> 
> The less sensitive tests seem to pick up HCG before those do, lol

Yeah you're not the first to have said that to me. But I'm a tight git and refuse to pay the exorbitant cost for 'proper' ones!


----------



## dachsundmom

Just get the Wondfo 20-25HCG test from Amazon or Ebay...I paid under $10 for 100 of them, lol


----------



## LancyLass

dachsundmom said:


> Just get the Wondfo 20-25HCG test from Amazon or Ebay...I paid under $10 for 100 of them, lol

Someone already suggested them to me. Not in the UK unfortunately. All I could find was 2 for £7 (approx US$11)!!
We only seem to have the ICs or the really expensive Clearblue/First Response etc. Own brands from supermarkets are a bit cheaper but not much.


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you ship them from the US?


----------



## LancyLass

Actually that might have been Ov tests, but either way, just searched again and no sign in the UK.
Just looked them up on US Amazon. Can you send me a link to the ones you mean, because the ones I found look exactly the same as the ICs I use.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-Home-...1SOI/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1314980982&sr=8-7


----------



## ttc11

I don't even test anymore. I'm almost always on time with AF, I figured if I'm a day or two late, then I'll test. Or if I get symptoms. The phantom symptoms I create in my head...:wacko:

Speaking of softcups... tried those first time this round too. My DH hands me them, he won't look when I put one in. :haha: "It ruins the sex appeal". :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

I tried them recently too, they suck, and there is no way I'd put them in in front of my partner, it would for sure ruin the moment


----------



## ttc11

haha. DH gets' it. So he's all for it. Just looks away.:blush: They are a pain, but I get UTIs very easily, so I think for me it works better.


----------



## dachsundmom

SCs are the devil's spawn! LOL


----------



## LancyLass

I can't bear the thought of putting a softcup in so don't think I'll be trying them!


----------



## LancyLass

Back to the charting discussion and using the basal body adjuster...

In the interests of scientific experimentation :) I did a spreadsheet of my last two cycles comparing the actual temps taken and adjusted ones using the BBT adjuster (https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php). (See, told you I was a data nerd :blush:)

In my case, I was right about different times not making much difference to my chart.

I thoroughly recommend doing it to help you work out your own patterns. It's really put my mind at ease about taking my temp at different times.
This was mine:
 



Attached Files:







Temps1.JPG
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 5









Temps2.JPG
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Indigo77

Well done!


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe I will adjust on FF and leave as is on CTP and compare at the end of next cycle.


----------



## Indigo77

Yes... Good idea...


----------



## dachsundmom

I also have a new BBT that I didn't use this cycle bc it came after I started this chart and it's running .5 degrees higher than my old one.

Maybe I will use the new BBT on one chart as well.


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> I also have a new BBT that I didn't use this cycle bc it came after I started this chart and it's running .5 degrees higher than my old one.
> 
> Maybe I will use the new BBT on one chart as well.

Doing this you'll def verify if the offset/shift is consistent. I'd do it to "prove out" the new one.:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

LancyLass said:


> Back to the charting discussion and using the basal body adjuster...
> 
> In the interests of scientific experimentation :) I did a spreadsheet of my last two cycles comparing the actual temps taken and adjusted ones using the BBT adjuster (https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php). (See, told you I was a data nerd :blush:)
> 
> In my case, I was right about different times not making much difference to my chart.
> 
> I thoroughly recommend doing it to help you work out your own patterns. It's really put my mind at ease about taking my temp at different times.
> This was mine:

:thumbup:I've done this too, I use adjusted temps on FF but leave unadjusted times in OvuView and have an Excel spreadsheet where I compare them, so I can always go back and refer to that if need be.


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, what did you determine; which is more accurate?


----------



## NorthStar

Adjusted temps - show a better pattern for me anyway, a more consistent temp curve.

I had holidays in the past few months and work travel, so my timekeeping was pretty variable, some days I had to temp at 5am to catch a plane, sleeping in hotels and getting woken up early, others where I'd sleep in til 9.30, so adjusted gets my vote but I'm willing to entertain that it's different strokes for different folks


----------



## LancyLass

NorthStar said:


> :thumbup:I've done this too, I use adjusted temps on FF but leave unadjusted times in OvuView and have an Excel spreadsheet where I compare them, so I can always go back and refer to that if need be.

Go on - share a pic of one of yours. I'd like to see the difference on someone else's (because I'm nosey). :)

Yes, it's made me think I might start using adjusted temps on FF as it doesn't seem to make that much difference to my chart and FF is happier when you don't have lots of open dots!

BTW did anyone have any answers on how they work out their coverline when using Excel and charting in Celsius (or was that question on another thread?) Someone said last 6 data points and add .1, but think that was for Fahrenheit.


----------



## LancyLass

LancyLass said:


> BTW did anyone have any answers on how they work out their coverline when using Excel and charting in Celsius (or was that question on another thread?) Someone said last 6 data points and add .1, but think that was for Fahrenheit.

Think I've just answered my own question. Got DH to work it out for me (he's better at maths!) 0.1F=0.06C


----------



## wana b a mom

this is all so helpful!!! this is my first cycle taking my temp so I was just doing it whenever I would wake up (between 7 till 8 - I work from home). Also, hubby goes to work at 5:00 am but he wakes me up to say goodbye so a few times I have taken my temp that early... I never knew you should make adjustments! :dohh: Now I have a few business trips so this is very useful.:thumbup: I wonder how it would work with time changes?:wacko:


----------



## ttc11

Well looks like I might be out this month. AF supposed to show tomorrow and according to my charting... possibly for sure. Boo hoo. I have a bottle of wine waiting in case. :growlmad: Does anyone know what the unfilled circles mean (on CD 13, 14, 17)?
 



Attached Files:







chart1.png
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Indigo77

Did you take your temp at a different time on those days?


----------



## Indigo77

I think you are getting dotted crosshairs instead of solid because of your cm...


----------



## ttc11

Indigo77 said:


> Did you take your temp at a different time on those days?

Good call. Yes. Thanks.


----------



## ttc11

Indigo77 said:


> I think you are getting dotted crosshairs instead of solid because of your cm...

I get tired of checking my CM. I don't get EWCM during O and get discouraged.:nope:


----------



## StarSign

ttc11 said:


> Well looks like I might be out this month. AF supposed to show tomorrow and according to my charting... possibly for sure. Boo hoo. I have a bottle of wine waiting in case. :growlmad: Does anyone know what the unfilled circles mean (on CD 13, 14, 17)?

You put in times that were outside 30minutes of when you normally record your temps. Best of luck for the next cycle...


----------



## Indigo77

ttc11 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I think you are getting dotted crosshairs instead of solid because of your cm...
> 
> I get tired of checking my CM. I don't get EWCM during O and get discouraged.:nope:Click to expand...

Then just skip it.
My cm does not tell me shit.
Use OPKs instead.


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with Indigo on this one!

Just leave the CM part blank.


----------



## ttc11

Thank you ladies! I'll join the "[email protected]#$ the CM revolution" :haha:


----------



## LancyLass

You also get open circles if you've marked that day as "sleep deprived".


----------



## ttc11

LancyLass said:


> You also get open circles if you've marked that day as "sleep deprived".

Thank you! :flower: Looks like you have a very promising cycle! Good Luck!!


----------



## nutsforbaby

Hi Ladies,
I am 38 and TTC my first baby. I had a blighted ovum and had a D&C done in June. We tried this past month using the clear blue digital ovulating kit and AF showed up today :( I was sure it would work as this is how I got pregnant the last time but it didnt. 

I would like to start taking my tempature too along with the CB kit, but I have NO idea how to use it. 

Can someone explain to me how it works and can I use a regular thermometer? 

Thank you alll in advance :)


----------



## LancyLass

nutsforbaby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am 38 and TTC my first baby. I had a blighted ovum and had a D&C done in June. We tried this past month using the clear blue digital ovulating kit and AF showed up today :( I was sure it would work as this is how I got pregnant the last time but it didnt.
> 
> I would like to start taking my tempature too along with the CB kit, but I have NO idea how to use it.
> 
> Can someone explain to me how it works and can I use a regular thermometer?
> 
> Thank you alll in advance :)

Hi Nuts :hi: and sorry for your loss.

I can't help with CB, but I can help with temping. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ is the best place for advice on temping and charting. If you sign up for their free membership and take the initial email course on charting it should be able to answer all your questions. And they've got a great FAQ section too which answers any other questions you might possibly have.

You can use a normal thermometer to start with (I did) but it's best to get one that measures to two decimal places rather than one as it's a bit more accurate and you'll detect more slight changes in temp i.e. 00.00 rather than 00.0.

Hope that helps! Good luck.


----------

